# Spillers Instant Energy feeds??



## Jingleballs (2 August 2008)

I have just bought a bag of this stuff to see if it helps perk up my HW cob as he's gone from being really forward to quite sluggish.

I like to work him 5-6 days a week for about 45 mins - 1 hour and my RI suggested I add something to his feed to give him more energy.

He is a VERY laid back horse - especially in the school!  He can be a little more active on hacks etc but most horses are.

He's currently on a tiny scoop of hifi good doer and a couple of pony nuts and it was suggested I try giving him a small handful of this every day (especially when he's going to be working) to give him the energy to do the work I am asking him to do.

He is still a little overweight - the grass has caused him to put a little weight on so I need something that won't pile the pounds on and although he has never had lami he is a heavy horse with a big cresty neck.

Do you think this could do the trick or does it contain too much starch and could cause problems?

Here's the nutritional info -

Digestible Energy (MJ/kg) 11.0 
Oil (%) 4
Protein (%) 12
Fibre (%) 10 
Starch (%) 28

Do you think perhaps this has too much starch for a horse like mine??  My Y/O and one of my friends things a small handful everyday could be just what he needs but my other friend who is very paranoid about lami due to her horse having a very bad bout of it basically suggested that I was putting my horse at very high risk of lami.


Does anyone else have any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## lucemoose (2 August 2008)

I have no idea about the starch levels, as IMO Ialways worry about protein  first but I used the instant energy on my old horse , but only when he was fit . So I started with him on bog standard fibre nuts and when he was fitter changed to the I E and was such a difference but felt he had to be fit first before he had the feed.
He was a 16hh MW hunter type who had 2 scoops a day though. If you are unsure ring the spillers helpline, they are helpful but of the opinion that you cant chang a horses temperament with feed- didnt think it would help perk my boyo up.
Def try to get him as fit as you can first.


----------



## Jingleballs (2 August 2008)

Thanks - Casper is reasonably fit - he's worked 5-6 days a week for around an hour and barely breaks sweat.  He just seems to have lost some of his energy so although he'll still do his hours schooling he requires more leg to get him moving whereas before you spend most of your time trying to stop him!!


----------



## HayleyandBob (2 August 2008)

i bought a bag of that for my boys, my cob goes absolutly nuts on one handfull of it but hes generally forward going just needs a little bit more for hunting and xc, my other boys didnt seems to even notice any of it!  i would recommend a balancer, so far its the best thing iv fed them!


----------



## scotsmare (2 August 2008)

TBH I think rather than guessing about what to give him you need to get proper advice from a feed company.  Also, if he's only getting a little bit of feed then he's not going to have enough oomph to stand up to the work you want him to do.


----------



## Jingleballs (2 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i bought a bag of that for my boys, my cob goes absolutly nuts on one handfull of it but hes generally forward going just needs a little bit more for hunting and xc, my other boys didnt seems to even notice any of it!  i would recommend a balancer, so far its the best thing iv fed them! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I tried him on Baileys lo cal balancer for a couple of months but I found he just put weight on with it and I didn't see any difference in his energy levels??


----------



## Jingleballs (2 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
TBH I think rather than guessing about what to give him you need to get proper advice from a feed company.  Also, if he's only getting a little bit of feed then he's not going to have enough oomph to stand up to the work you want him to do. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wouldn't quite class it as quessing what will work but I would rather have the views of people who have used the products - I took some advise from Baileys on their balancer at the amount they were advising me to feed my already overweight horse only caused him to get fatter.  I also dislike the fact that it's hard to get impartial advice on feeding as they are obviously only promoting their own brand.  I may try and call up a couple of the big ones on Monday but there are just so many to chose from!!!


----------



## star (2 August 2008)

i used to feed similar feeds to my old fat Welshie who just needed a little extra (the spillers one didn't exist then, but other similar ones did).  yes, a fat welshie was prone to lami, but i didn't think small amounts of a quick release energy feed was really increasing his risks that much.

current welshie is rather more fiery and has been on the spillers slow release cubes.  now on baileys endurance mix to try and give him a bit more stamina.


----------



## lilym (2 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


current welshie is rather more fiery and has been on the spillers slow release cubes.  now on baileys endurance mix to try and give him a bit more stamina. 

[/ QUOTE ]

snap!! my welshie is on the same....seems to work well, i have more petrol in the tank without silliness.....although i will let you know more after tomorrow's dressage!!


----------



## star (2 August 2008)

have to say i'm liking it so far.  he seems to have energy without so much of the spookiness.  i did forget his so-kalm yesterday though and he was a bit daft today!


----------



## hellybelly6 (3 August 2008)

Remember that energy = calories and if your horse is already a bit chubby this could be why he is finding work difficult.

If you are going to feed it, then I would cut out the pony nuts.

45 mins exercise 5-6 days a week is light work.

I would contact the spillers advice line and see what they have to say.


----------



## TheTwig (17 October 2008)

To be honest i think it sound like he has just got a bit boored and doesnt really feel like exherting himself as apposed to not having the enrgy to do it??!!! I you want to fizz him up a bit then i would think that something more fizzin like instan response would be better than soemthing for endurance which are normally more fat and fibre based rather than starch and sugars. Both will be high on the callorie count though! I'm thinking of trying the Nupafeed Staying Power which is a liquid which goes on the food and helps them with stammina, its not at all heating though. My boy comes out fine but gets tired easily, especially if its hot or he has to travel far. I have used the other nupafeed stuff and i have to say i'm a huge fan, anyone used the staying power??


----------

